# The one piece wire slotted frame (no welding)



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

1) Bend the basic Y with 1/4 steel rod. 2) Add tip bends. 3) Add “Sculpey” clay handles. 4) Bake. 5) Add Hi-density foam grip. 6) Add band set and go shoot. – Tex-shooter -- Note, I could not get the last two pictures to load in proper order!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

TEX, thanks for sharing this.

pls post some pics on band attachment


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice Tex.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

very simple !


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Very nice! I still have quite a few 6mm rods laying around. I will need more than 2 to get a decent result..


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have found that 1018 cold roll steel bends better than 1020 hot roll. Yes I use a propane torch and put a fire brick behind where I am applying heat to help hold the heat there. I Have a piece of steel with a 9/32 hole drilled in it 1/32 from the edge with all the sharp corners removed that I lock in a vise. When the rod is red hot I stick it in the hole and bend it over. I then hit it a couple of times on a anvil with a heavy rawhide tipped steel hammer to nearly close the bend. Then you can set the slot dimension by prying it open with a screwdriver. I set mine at 3/32 of a inch. These bends are not real easy to make. I prefer to make the tips and weld them on the frame like this one. I really like this slingshot and it is my favorite plinker. -- Tex-Shooter -- PS, I pull the bands back over the top.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i like your wire frames. ive made a couple out of 3/16" wire. but i didnt heat them to bend. i did it by just bending them around a screw and using a vise. dont look pretty but they shoot well. gonna have to try your method one day.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I need to get a torch to try this.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Tex, this always been one of my favorite slingshots, one day I may get around to making one. Thanks for the detailed info!


----------

